# 5303 Steering Valve motor rebuild and now not turning



## ronniek (Jul 14, 2021)

I had a hydraulic leak on my John Deere 5303 steering motor, so I finally got around to rebuilding it today with new o-rings. I guess I didn't get something put back together correctly, and now the wheels will only turn a little to the left and straighten back up to the right, but will not turn to the right past straight. The steering wheel will keep turning both directions without stopping. Any ideas? Could it just be air in the hydraulic system that needs bleeding out?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
If you don't have access to a JD 5303 tech manual then you need to acquire a TM. Air should self bleed by turning steering wheel. Have you tried turning steering wheel with frt tires raised up.


----------



## ronniek (Jul 14, 2021)

No, I have not tried it with front lifted.


----------



## ronniek (Jul 14, 2021)

I also do not have a tech manual.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

ronniek said:


> I also do not have a tech manual.


Time to buy one., actually past time because the steering controllers are very precise and rebuilding on without documentation is a 110% crapshoot. Had one fail on one of my Kubota's and I just purchased a reman unit and the old one became the core for the new one. Getting into an orbital controller without at least a workshop manual is an invitation to disaster... as you found out.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

SCF
I'm not denying what you state is true because I've heard same thing before BUT somebody had to assemble same parts the 1st time & steering valve operated correctly.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Certainly but also certainly not in some shed or shop somewhere. Initial assembly and reman assembly will be in a clean enviroment with the correct tools by someone familiar with them. Because they are micro honed inside and fitment is very precise, it's best to get a reman as the failure rate on a home rebuilt unit will always be great, especially with no shop manual to guide you along.

Not saying it's impossible, what I'm saying is, the chance of failure is very great, shop manual or not which is why I just purchased a rebuilt one. Much less grief and you know going in, it will work and if it don't you can return it. None of that applies to a home rebuilt unit. The other issue is, if you hone build one and it don't work, it might not be acceptable as a core.

I always do that with Alternators and starters as well.


----------



## ronniek (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you for the reply. I was able to get a copy of the tech manual today, and will attempt to see what I did wrong. My only hope is that I did not actually take the spool, sleeve and spring set apart. Where did you buy the reman unit?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Here's a steering valve that showed up through Google. Proceed at your own risk. 








John Deere RE239222 Steering Valve - Midwest Steering


John Deere RE239222 Steering Valve. Replaces the following part numbers: John Deere # RE239222, RE197078, and RE42490 Used in 5200, 5300, 5400, 5500.




www.midweststeering.com


----------



## ronniek (Jul 14, 2021)

With the help of the tech manual, I was able to reassemble it correctly and seems to be working as it should.I think I had either the spool and sleeve assembly out of time with valve body, or gerotor out of time. Thank y'all for your help!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations on your repair & thanks for your update.
Jim


----------

